# Starting down the Schutz trail...



## wyowolf (Apr 22, 2014)

I have decided to give this a try, I have hired a local trainer and there is a club not 2 miles from my house. Both her parents are highly rated and I feel it would be a shame if I didnt at least attempt to get her one title... 

Any advice from members would be appreciated 

she is 6 months old.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Make visits. Watch how the helpers and trainers handle the dogs. Take your time. No one should be loosing their temper, in fact a good sense of humor is a must. See if you enjoy hanging out with the other club members because you could be seeing them often.

Bring hot dogs, bring kibble, bring a ball or two, and a comfy way to crate your pooch since dogs typically get worked one or two at a time, especially puppies. Bring water and poo bags. Sunscreen, hat, sunglasses, snack for yourself.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

car2ner said:


> Make visits. Watch how the helpers and trainers handle the dogs. Take your time. No one should be loosing their temper, in fact a good sense of humor is a must. See if you enjoy hanging out with the other club members because you could be seeing them often.
> 
> Bring hot dogs, bring kibble, bring a ball or two, and a comfy way to crate your pooch since dogs typically get worked one or two at a time, especially puppies. Bring water and poo bags. Sunscreen, hat, sunglasses, snack for yourself.


Great advice! And be sure to have fun.

How many of us would gladly move to have. ScH club 2 mi away? Show of hands, please.


----------



## wyowolf (Apr 22, 2014)

thanks , i was really surprised there was one so close. I have been there a couple times already.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

wyowolf said:


> thanks , i was really surprised there was one so close. I have been there a couple times already.


What were your impressions of the club & the sport?


----------



## wyowolf (Apr 22, 2014)

Everyone seemed pretty friendly, not overly so but friendly enough. 
It was amazing watching some of the dogs, some were highly trained... some just barely.

If I can get her BH and IPO1 I will be totally happy...


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

wyowolf said:


> Everyone seemed pretty friendly, not overly so but friendly enough.
> It was amazing watching some of the dogs, some were highly trained... some just barely.
> 
> If I can get her BH and IPO1 I will be totally happy...


Great! You will come to really know your dog & deepen your bond through training. Please keep us posted, with pics!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Not sure if your personal trainer is also going to work in bite work...but I suggest sticking with one helper at the beginning. You won't have the experience to explain to the other helper what you worked on in your prior session with the other one and so you might go backwards instead of forwards.

Good luck at the club! I think they're not overly friendly yet because they haven't gotten to know you and you haven't proven your commitment...once you do, you'll get in with the crowd!

Don't be afraid to ask questions about other dogs, watch the other dogs, try to listen to what the handler/helper/TD are talking about and saying. Why they're doing this or that, what they're trying to fix, what they like, ect. The more questions you ask, the more people will know you're really interested and want to learn about the sport and the breed in general, not just work with your dog.


----------



## wyowolf (Apr 22, 2014)

Dont worry, she is already very good at biting  lol...

So far there is just the one guy, I assume.. since we are just starting we will see how it goes...


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

Awesome. I love when new people try the sport. It has been an awesome thing in my life and I hope it does the same for you. 

My advice would be to keep at it. Many people get discouraged because it seems like a lot to learn. Don't expect immediate success, but enjoy the time with your dog and how much more knowledgable you will become about what makes her tick. 

Good Luck.


----------



## wyowolf (Apr 22, 2014)

thanks everyone for the advice.
The trainer is a guy i know here at work. Fabian Walker in Atlanta.


----------



## mmgermany (Aug 31, 2014)

wolfmanusf said:


> Awesome. I love when new people try the sport. It has been an awesome thing in my life and I hope it does the same for you.
> 
> My advice would be to keep at it. Many people get discouraged because it seems like a lot to learn. Don't expect immediate success, but enjoy the time with your dog and how much more knowledgable you will become about what makes her tick.
> 
> Good Luck.


Your website is fantastic- from a complete rookie looking to sponge up all the info out there- Thanks!


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you for checking it out. It is a work in progress so keep checking back. Good Luck with your training!


----------

